# Sonivox Orchestral Companion Strings: Any user out there



## Raindog (Apr 27, 2015)

Doing my search for easy to use and affordable Orchestral strings (after all I´m an amateur musician) I stumbled over Sonivox´Orchestral Companion Strings
I downloaded a fully functional trial adn was surprised about the quality of the sounds. Ther are not too many extras, no divisi, no vibrato control, no profound legato script but the sound is ver lush and nice. They also have a bundle with brass, woodwinds, percussion and piano which seems to be very attractive.

Has anyone used these strings or cinematic instruments more extensively and can share his/her experience? Are there any showstoppers? The price is jut too tempting for me but sometimes buying cheap means buying twice....

Thanks for your comments
Raindog


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 27, 2015)

They look like they are a repackaging (within their own sample player?) of the Sonic Implants Symphonic Collection that was originally released in Kontakt format 10 or so years ago.

I don't have any experience of using them in this new format, but the Kontakt version is one of my favourite recorded orchestral libraries in terms of tone, although the programming in Kontakt leaves a lot to be desired.

There isn't enough information on the Sonivox site to tell how many of the original samples are included, but judging by the library sizes it looks like it could be all of them.

If they have been well programmed for their new format, and the Sonivox sample player is reliable, then I'd say they are a bargain.


----------



## Raindog (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks very much. Yes it seems to be the old samples which I never tried (out of my budget). As I said, the programming is not very elaborated though the basic sound seems to be excellent. The player is not really 21st century but there have been no problems with my notebook in terms of performance or anything elese.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## fratveno (Apr 27, 2015)

Bought the strings when it was released, as I've been lusting for the tone. It was confirmed in some thread here (a year or so ago) that it is indeed the SISS samples being repackaged. Haven't used it much so far, but noticed a slight problem with the Key Switch patches... they are not always reacting fast enough: the GUI may show sustain, but spiccato is still in effect, e.g.
Best,


----------



## LTSF (Apr 27, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> There isn't enough information on the Sonivox site to tell how many of the original samples are included, but judging by the library sizes it looks like it could be all of them.



What are the sizes of the current libraries? Is what's listed compressed content or raw?


----------



## Vovique (Apr 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, the very first demo on the instrument page turned me away from this library for good. I just refuse to believe those synth strings pads originate from the famous Sonic Implants collection.


----------



## fratveno (Apr 28, 2015)

FWIW, on my SSD the samples folder is 8994 wav files in 5 folders totalling 9.08 GB...


----------



## Raindog (Apr 28, 2015)

I just downloaded their complete package Film Score Companion which sells for 
299$. Theys have 14 days unlimited trials which is very convenient as you can try the software without usual restrictions such as noises or limited range.
The orchestral instruments seem to be indeed the old SIS repackaged, the basic sound is excellent, but there are no legatos like in the more "modern" libraries".
I´m thinking about buying this library nevertheless as the percussions and the piano (which seem to be new products) alone are worth the money. The performance of the library is indeed very good, the cpu load is very low. Unfortunately the modulation wheel doesn´t work as planned (modulation of volume and expression). I have to check this with their support.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## LTSF (Apr 29, 2015)

fratveno @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> FWIW, on my SSD the samples folder is 8994 wav files in 5 folders totalling 9.08 GB...



The kontakt edition contains over 11,000 Wavs totalling over 18gb.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 29, 2015)

It seems like I might have been a bit cavalier in my guess that all the original library material has been included.

Even so, the original library used to cost about $3,000 so this repackaged version still looks very well priced.


----------



## Raindog (Apr 29, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ 29th April 2015 said:


> It seems like I might have been a bit cavalier in my guess that all the original library material has been included.
> 
> Even so, the original library used to cost about $3,000 so this repackaged version still looks very well priced.



The 9 GB are strings ONLY. The woodwinds and brass ensembles add to this, so it might well be the original symphonic package.
Best regards
W. Fogel


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's what's on my hard drive in Kontakt format……

Strings - Uncompressed 20.12GB - Compressed 9.1GB 12,175 items
Brass - Uncompressed 11.24GB - Compressed - 5.68GB 12,195 items
Woodwinds - Uncompressed 16.57GB - Compressed - 9.93GB 14,702 items
Percussion - Uncompressed 16.31GB - Compressed 7.26GB 9,058 items
Harp - Uncompressed 3.36GB - Compressed 1.59GB 1,150 items

The number of items includes all the nki's I think so isn't a reflection of exactly the number of samples, but it gives an idea.

The only way to know for sure would be to compare the two patch for patch I suppose.

Or just ask Sonivox


----------



## Raindog (Apr 29, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ 29th April 2015 said:


> Here's what's on my hard drive in Kontakt format……
> 
> Strings - Uncompressed 20.12GB - Compressed 9.1GB 12,175 items
> Brass - Uncompressed 11.24GB - Compressed - 5.68GB 12,195 items
> ...



I actually asked them but haven´t got a reply yet (asked just a few hours ago, so it might take a while).
In any case it´s not too important if it´s the original library as the sound itsself (just listen to the espressivo strings) is brilliant. The only thing I´m missing is a good legato script as you sometimes need the legato connections to make the melody more convinceable.

The modwheel doesn´t work for me (it is used for dynamic control) but maybe I´m doing something wrong. I asked their support how to use it. I can use the expression pedal for shaping dynamics but I´m better with my left hand than with my right foot.

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 29, 2015)

I think I like the sound of the strings and woodwinds quite well...but it is hard to tell from the very strange demos. These are the kind of demos which hide more than they reveal and that alone makes me suspicious.
But the basic sound of the string is so warm, old-fashioned and very nice. SIPPS would probably do wonders to it. Anyone willing just to play a solo melody line with some of the strings or the woodwinds? Would help so much and the price of the packages makes it easy to say "why not?"


----------



## Raindog (May 18, 2015)

Sonivox´support hasn´t been very helpful. They are friendly but incredibly slow and didn´t answer the question I asked. It´s a bit of a shame as the libraries within the cinematic bundle sound very good but in their current state are not very useful (at least for me)
Best regards
Wolfgang


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 18, 2015)

Raindog @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Stephen Rees @ 29th April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like I might have been a bit cavalier in my guess that all the original library material has been included.
> ...



Indeed, the original strings are 8.93 GB on my computer.


----------



## Mathematics (Dec 18, 2016)

It's selling for $1 on Plugin Boutique for a limited time. 

My $0.02....you get what you pay for. I guess for that price, you could use its good articulations, as a supplement to a full featured library. Still, ygwypf.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 18, 2016)

I had the "Mini" version, GIGA when it came out... used it for years on everything... they sound real great, this version for a dollar is a no brainer when used for layering. The "False Advertising" on the website regarding mod-wheel swells needs to be changed, or fixed to work! It is wrong to make claims and not be advertising the truth. I have the brass and the stings companion, the strings set is missing the Sordinos from the original set, shame for they were incredible, listen to Endless Days on the Soivox website by Simon Ravn, if its still there. All in all, they are pretty nice for the money. I would expect to see the woodwinds and brass possible go up for a dollar also, hopefully.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 18, 2016)

For mod wheel-volume changes, download the MFX CC Map from TenCrazy.com, it won't cross velocities, but you can at least use the mod wheel for volume... works pretty ok.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 19, 2016)

If you are looking to get the rest of this orchestra, Plug-in Boutique has an offer now for $69.99, if you own one of their products. 

It includes the Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds Orchestral Companions, an ARP 2600 emulation, Twist, Wobble, Big Bang Cinematic Percussion, Big Bang Universal Drums, Atsia Percussion, 88 Ensemble Piano,Bright Electric Guitar, Classic Bass (Fender Precision), FM Piano, Harmonica, Harpsichord, Session Drums 1, Silk Road Percussion, and Taylor Acoustic Guitar.


----------



## robgb (Dec 19, 2016)

Michayl Asaph said:


> For mod wheel-volume changes, download the MFX CC Map from TenCrazy.com, it won't cross velocities, but you can at least use the mod wheel for volume... works pretty ok.


You can use CC11 for volume right out of the box. No need to download anything extra. And CC11 does give it some pleasing movement, so that it sounds far less static.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Dec 19, 2016)

I use MFX CC Map from TenCrazy.com because I have an older keyboard and the mod wheel won't work
with expression... load it into the midi track, select CC1 as input and CC11 as output and bingo, mod wheel routed to expression, you can also adjust fade out to 0 or not all the way out, so when the mod wheel is all the way down you can still hear a touch of sound... really a useful midi plugin


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 19, 2016)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you are looking to get the rest of this orchestra, Plug-in Boutique has an offer now for $69.99, if you own one of their products.
> 
> It includes the Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds Orchestral Companions, an ARP 2600 emulation, Twist, Wobble, Big Bang Cinematic Percussion, Big Bang Universal Drums, Atsia Percussion, 88 Ensemble Piano,Bright Electric Guitar, Classic Bass (Fender Precision), FM Piano, Harmonica, Harpsichord, Session Drums 1, Silk Road Percussion, and Taylor Acoustic Guitar.



I've heard the Timewarp is worth that alone.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 20, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> I've heard the Timewarp is worth that alone.


It is true that Plugin Boutique makes their Sonivox packages look more insane by posting the list prices on their site, when they are discounted on the Sonivox site. So TimewARP is $199.99 on PIB and $99.99 on the Sonivox site, but what difference does it make when you can get that package for $70? A lot of stuff that intrigues me, like Big Bang Cinematic Percussion, are available as trials, so you really do have the opportunity to try stuff out. TimewARP doesn't have a trial.


----------



## magickz (Jan 17, 2017)

Just for your information: I bought the whole package. I must say they sound really good. What I did not see in the PluginBoutique was the information that some plugins work with Windows 7-8, some work with Windows 7-10. A user posted a work around in the Sonivox forum that seems to work for me as well in Reaper and Renoise. Launch the DAW in Windows 8 compatibility mode: "To do this on Windows 10, just look at the Compatibility tab on the application shortcut for the DAW. Under Compatibility mode, check "Run this program in compatibility mode for", then in the dropdown box, select Windows 8. Apply.""


----------



## Tyll (Jan 17, 2017)

@magickz Does this give you a functioning mod xfade? I just tried it and for me it doesn't.


----------



## magickz (Jan 17, 2017)

Tyll said:


> @magickz Does this give you a functioning mod xfade? I just tried it and for me it doesn't.



hi Tyll. I must admit, that I did not try it yet with a keyboard. I got the Premier Collection from pluginboutique last week and experienced unexpected crashes when I was playing with random plugins from this package (via the piano roll) to have a first look. Sonivox told me in their forum: Windows 10 is not officially supported, and closed the case. As a consequence I bought another deal (the package from AirMusic). Another user found my question and gave me the information what they suggested at Cakewalk as a workaround for the new problem that occured with a Windows 10 update until they update their plugins for Windows 10. Had a closer look at the product specifications I realized that only the Sonivox Singles support Windows 10, TimeWarp 2600 even worse: Windows 7, XP, or Vista. The support was kind of disappointing. I guess I will have to reanimate an old Window 7 PC and sample everything that is interesting for me.

As a documentation is completely missing, the only hints that I found are here:







In the Sonivox forum on getsatisfaction dot com seem to be some helpful users who know a little bit more. Maybe you should have a look there, too. It is worth to try to ask a question, though the support appears to only have copy&paste answers I got at least some ideas for a work around from fellow users.

It is a little bit unbelievable that they bundle Windows 10 software with Windows 7 software in one package and still offer it.


----------



## AVaudio (Jan 18, 2017)

Can anybody confirm that the original Percussion bundle was repackaged in Big Bang Cinematic Percussion?


----------



## magickz (Jan 18, 2017)

I am not sure what is the "original Percussion bundle", but I belive they are separate products: http://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/58-Inst-Bundle/2711-Percussion-Companion


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 27, 2017)

February special for 1USD, anyone who's jumped on this train haha? I'm considering it. Just for fun.

https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/virtual-instruments/sonivox-orchestral-companion-strings

edit: bought it!


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> February special for 1USD, anyone who's jumped on this train haha? I'm considering it. Just for fun.
> 
> https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/virtual-instruments/sonivox-orchestral-companion-strings
> 
> edit: bought it!




I have them, (paid 99 bucks), and like them for what they can do... I'd say for 1 USD it's a steal. With a careful use of cc11 they can sound lovely, I tried a ravel piece as a test:

www.robertosoggetti.com/JardinFeerique-SvoxStrgs.mp3


----------



## tav.one (Feb 27, 2017)

Just bought


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2017)

AVaudio said:


> Can anybody confirm that the original Percussion bundle was repackaged in Big Bang Cinematic Percussion?



There are good timpani and tubular bells and other percussions, they might come from the sonic implants library...


----------



## Saxer (Feb 28, 2017)

The String Companion plugin comes with the German 'Beat' magazine (EDM based music magazine) as a freebee this month.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 28, 2017)

Saxer said:


> The String Companion plugin comes with the German 'Beat' magazine (EDM based music magazine) as a freebee this month.


Nice with the Beat magazine, where did you find that? Bought it from AudioDeluxe...aber ein Deutsches Zeitung mit Musik, vielien dank!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 28, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Nice with the Beat magazine, where did you find that?


I have the magazine here and the String Companion can be found on the included CD.


----------

